
Can solar paint power our world? - taigeair
http://boundless.utoronto.ca/impact/solar-paint/
======
wuhbgjbjkjksd
I remember a Stephen Baxter novel had a coating like this in - it generated
power and did computation too..it may have also been a screen Anyway, that
would be the ultimate coating: paint-on solar power source, parallel processor
and screen

